# 0w30 German Castrol or 5w30 slx professional oe



## Jim_vr6 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm debating whether to put 0w30 gc or 5w30 slx in my 2004 passat 1.8t??? The dealer put the 5w30 slx and ran without any oil burning. 
I have both; opinion anybody???


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 0w30 German Castrol or 5w30 slx professional oe (Jim_vr6)*

Where you located?
If your going to see below 0 temps this winter the 0w-30 is fine. Little better cold start. 30 weight will be the same. The weight is the same so there is no change there which is good. I think you can use either without an issue. Like I said you can use the 0W if your going to be in cold weather all winter, switch to 5w rest of the year.


----------

